
NASA's InSight lander has touched down on Mars - hsnewman
https://www.cnn.com/2018/11/26/world/nasa-insight-mars-landing-today/index.html
======
comboy
> It will take between two to three months for the robotic arm to place the
> mission's instruments on the surface.

I haven't read about this mission before. Anybody knows why does it take so
long?

~~~
maljx
They were saying on the stream that they would first build a replica of the
ground environment in the lab to test run the deployment. And I believe this
also includes the time to drill a deep hole.

